# CES _Alpha Stim, Fisher Wallace, Sota Bio Tuner



## jackiehawaii (Jul 4, 2013)

Here is some info comparing three CES units I have tried for anxiety/depression issues. I have now tried the Alpha Stim 100, the Fisher Wallace, and the Sota Bio Tuner BT-8.


These are my personal opinions. I have nothing to do with any of these manufacturers.


For past 20 years I have been through many medications. For me, a combo of Xanax and Neurontin has worked the best.


While researching other meds, I stumbled onto this CES technology.
I first tried out the Fisher Wallace unit. From that trial, I could tell CES was for real. During the trial period of the Fisher Wallace, I also bought an Alpha Stim 100 unit.

The ease of use of the Alpha Stim I liked better than the Fisher Wallace. And, with the Alpha Stim I could feel immediate results. Based on that, I sent the Fisher Wallace back. (Had to pay shipping both ways and a restocking fee).


I then wanted to see what the Bio Tuner BT -8 was all about. There are 6 settings on it, and I like the way it is made compared to the other 2 units. Very well designed and not cheap feeling. It does not have the .5hz setting that the Alpha Stim unit has. It is based around the 100-111hz settings. The Alpha Stim has .5, 1.5, and 100.
For me, I really like the .5hz.


I think with this CES thing, you really need to test out several devices to see which works for you. Maybe none will help you. I know 100% for sure that it is helping me out.


Let me know if you have any questions. I have jumped into CES with both feet and have learned a lot. 

I will sell the brand new Sota Bio Tuner BT-8 that I just got if anyone wants it. Sota will honor the 3-year transferable warranty. For me to ship back to Canada, pay the original shipping, and pay the 20% restock fee will be more than $100. Maybe someone here can use it.


----------



## sgurganus (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey Jackie - how much for the bio tuner?


----------



## jackiehawaii (Jul 4, 2013)

I sold the bio tuner. I also sold the alpha stim 100 as i only used the .5hz setting.
I bought the smaller alpha stim unit that only does .5hz.
Much smaller and easier to carry around.
Take care all.


----------



## sooverit7 (Aug 26, 2015)

*are you still benefitting from the alpha stim?*

I am considering it. I have PTSD, daily anxiety and multiple bad attacks weekly, chronic pain, depression and insomnia. I have very little money and I'm a single mom, so I don't want to spend (If I can even afford it) money unless neccessary, but the side effects from all the meds are insane too. I feel lose/lose right now...:crying:


----------

